# The Finals, Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (2) @ Boston Celtics (1) [6/10]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Come on lakers, let's grab this series by the throat.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Win!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Let's hope our offense comes back to life and everybody shows up. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Boston looked tired in the 2nd half. At least Ray Allen admitted that. Lakers were bit sloppy due to isolated offense by Farmar and Brown when we had lead of 17 pts.

Kobe must stay on Rondo. He's Boston's engine for fastbreak and easy offense. As long as we collectively keep him in check, Lakers should be in good position to lock Boston defensively. I think Boston scored 12 fastbreak in Game 3. Lakers had about 8 pts..which canceled out the advantage.

I think Artest is due for a big game. If Lakers involve him quickly into the offense, it will be a big boost for us. Also, we need some consistent treys from Sasha. My only hope is PJ should put him when Kobe is resting. He'd also have more legs to chase around Allen.

And finally, Odom, Bynum and Gasol MUST crash the boards. The battle of rebounds will eventually decide Game 4 and the NBA Finals.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree Artest is due for a quality game a 15+ points type game and I think we should really early in the game try and Get Bynum some buckets.Kobe should be real selective early if we're managing the score okay. 

I thought Kobe handled it out way too high in the game. The celtics pushed our offense way out high and thats always trouble. Kobe gets the ball back in the post we'll be alright. 

I have no idea why Sasha isn't playing in favor of Brown who makes one mental mistake after another. 

I think we can win this game and put the celtics at death's door.Celtics have all the pressure in this one. If we can grab the league and have them fighting us all game I like our chances. 

The quick turnaround is too our advantage I think. KG might have shot his load in the last game he's surely not gonna play that well again. I doubt ray Allen shoots it that poorly but if he doesn;t have a huge game we'll be alright. 

Of course as with any game When LO plays well we almost never lose so if he shows its a great sign.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe needs to get to drive to the damn basket. When hes attacking the basket good things happen. He usually will get a call/free throws or draw the defense towards him which allows our bigs to get positioning for offensive boards. He needs to stop shooting long jumpers because unless theyre falling, they lead to long rebounds. These long rebounds usually go to Rondo and they ignite the Celtic fast break (although we were pretty good about slowing them down last game).


----------



## 1on1withTheGreatOne24 (Jun 1, 2010)

This would be a HUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE win

We'd be freerolling game 5. We'd have 0 pressure since there's about a 0.000000% we would ever drop 2 straight playoff games at home.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Anyone else nervous about this game? I am, but not as nervous as i was in Game 3. Let's see who gets in foul trouble in this game. 

My prediction, it's gonna be Pau.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I also predicted earlier that Pau would be in foul trouble in this game. I'm not as nervous for this game as I was for the last game.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bring it Lakers! Dont let up now. Gotta keep playing with the energy you had last game.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

And for the love of god, can we get the ball into the post. Bynum and Pau are killing it when they get the chance!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Most fans don't realize this but Gasol is one of the smartest players in the league. He doesn't pick up dumb fouls. I think the first foul he had in Game 3 was in the 3rd qtr.

My prediction for tonight is either Bynum or Fisher. Lakers have go to push Celtics around, and win tonight. Game 5 is anybody's game with a two-day rest in between.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Just pound the ball inside early and often.

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Some not-so-good news coming out of this morning’s Lakers shootaround.
> 
> Andrew Bynum’s sore knee apparently is acting up, feeling a bit sore and might not play in tonight’s Game 4 against Boston.
> 
> ...


http://lakers.freedomblogging.com/2010/06/10/bynum-doubtful-now-for-game-4/37973/


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ Well, that sucks.

Tonight's game would be best for him to rest it well.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damn, I really hoped to stun the Celtics tonight


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

We need to play this smart.

If he can't go, then rest him the entire game. That will give him four full days of rest and most of the fifth day, Sunday.

If we lose tonight, we will have (hopefully) a fresh and relatively speaking, healthier Andrew Bynum for the pivotal game 5.

If we win, then hell, we can rest him Sunday too. Give him a full week of rest...if necessary, we can take the series back to L.A. and win in 6.

One of the PBT bloggers on MSNBC.com says that if Bynum doesn't play, then it is back to 2008 with Perkins on Pau and Garnett guarding Odom, advantage Celtics. I agree with this, but only up to a point: Garnett isn't the Garnett of 2008. I am hoping he will revert back to the Garnett of games 1 and 2, but you never know...seems like he enjoys home cooking.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Update, he's going to start. Quote from PBT over at MSNBC.com:



> By Kurt Helin
> 7:44 pm: Andrew Bynum is out warming up with the team and is going to start Game 4 for the Lakers.
> 
> However, there are questions within the Lakers staff and locker room about how long he can go and how effective he can be. The Celtics may want to expose him and attack, although Kendrick Perkins may not be the best guy to do that.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Alright friends.... now is the time. It's time to take this series by the horns and ride it the rest of the way. 

Let's kick some ****ing irish ass!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we go! Kick some Celtics ass!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

2 fouls in under 2 minutes. Not the start I want.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gotta grab those boards. Pierce is getting after it early.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Will someone block out Big Baby?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Big Finish by odom for the and one!


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Series is tight again. We HAVE to win game 5, and then go back to LA and win that. Let's go Lake Show.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I blame this loss on Jordan Farmar. He lost his manhood against Nate Robinson. The timeout call changed the momentum of the game in the 4th qtr. 

Not having Bynum hurt us. We lost the battle on boards, 2nd chance pts. This is how the series will dedicate. Whoever crashes the boards wins the NBA championship.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're winning Game 5.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not having Bynum was a killer we win going away with his size guarding the basket and allowing Gasol to get some rest. 

Big Baby punked our frontline something awful. Just over powered our bigs. 

The Celtics energy in the 4th just did us the **** in. 

Our bench just doesn't give us a chance to let Kobe and gasol to rest even alittle bit. 

we gotta regroup we outplayed their starters we know how to defend their sets the bench of the celtics with their helter skelter play just outworked us.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Big Baby punked our frontline something awful. Just over powered our bigs.


I was yelling at LO to take it to Davis. He's so much size on him, that he can dominate inside out. But this is Lamar we're talking about.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lynx said:


> I was yelling at LO to take it to Davis. He's so much size on him, that he can dominate inside out. But this is Lamar we're talking about.


Lamar just played a very very lackadaisical game.

Baby just totally bullied him... LO and Gasol gotta man up next game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nate Robinson is a pretty cocky little **** for having literally nothing on his NBA resume besides slam dunk champion.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Doc got desperate and threw Nate out there to see if he could do something because Kobe had basically taken Rondo outta the game. he cut off his passing angles and made him shoot layups over defense. 

Nate is a punk he plays with emotion and little brains but tonight it worked for him.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Lamar was dominated by Big Baby. That was pathetic. And what was Pau doing throwing that pass at the end of the game?

I like Farmar's hustle and ability to get to the hoop but he is making too many turnovers and stupid decisions.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

So, can we still win this? Can we match Boston's physicality?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

If Bynum can't play, Lakers are done. Though, I doubt he won't give it a go. It all depends how his knee responds on Sunday.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're still winning this series. Calm down, folks.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree I still feel good about us winning this series. We seemed to have found the answers for the Celtics starting line up the subs just went nuts on a night where we had to exntend starters minutes. 

Violence is gonna need to break out next time. I mean hard fouls an attitude so that the subs don't take over the game.


----------

